# IGF DES and Keto Diet



## bwrag (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever run IGF Des on a Keto Diet? I dont want to get hypoglycemic, do you have to have carbs with it? I plan on pinning bi lateraly IM 50mcg per side 100 total.


----------



## Rutz (May 23, 2011)

Carbs are a must!! I was running 50mcg also and didn't include any carbs for dinner after the workout and woke up hypo as hell.


----------



## bwrag (May 23, 2011)

I was thinking that, but wasnt sure. I might just wait till after my cut.


----------

